# CNC plasma cut a mini-1940 Ford dash, with sound



## Tmate (Oct 30, 2022)

Just cut out this mini version of a '40 Ford dash fitted with a wireless bluetooth speaker. Put the Beach Boys on and it's almost like being back in my '40. Well, maybe not quite.


----------



## Tmate (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 31, 2022)

Now you just need to put in the speedo numbers and have it pegged at 100mph. Looks great. Mike


----------



## Tmate (Nov 4, 2022)

The rest of the car:


----------



## Tmate (Nov 15, 2022)

Here's a '32 Ford 3 window:


----------



## Tmate (Nov 21, 2022)




----------

